# Maintaing httpd logs



## balanga (Mar 26, 2020)

Is there a recommended way of maintaing httpd logs?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2020)

Just add something for newsyslog(8). Something like this:


```
# cat /usr/local/etc/newsyslog.conf.d/apache.conf
# Apache
/var/log/httpd-access.log               644  14     *    @T00  B     /var/run/httpd.pid 30
/var/log/httpd-error.log                644  14     *    @T00  B     /var/run/httpd.pid 30
```


----------

